# found wheel in Monterey



## dsquare (Dec 1, 2012)

I found an expensive wheel in Monterey this weekend (Sea Otter Gran Fondo - Monterey) and I want to return it to the owner. Owner must be able to describe the wheel and the location where he/she thinks it was left to claim ownership. I was unable to leave it where it would be safe for the owner to find it. The wheel was NOT at the venue.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

email [email protected]


----------

